# Dice Ipod kit for 2006 BMW X3



## kashyap_thaker (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello Folks,

I have been following this forum for finding answers to some of the difficulties I had to install Dice Ipod kit in my 2006 BMW X3. I found most of the answers and successfully installed the kit. Thanks for keeping up good work guys.

I have this weird problem after installing the kit.

First of let me start with the history.


I use iphone to connect and play the music on my radio in the car.

I bought this kit and found out the instructions on how to install in beneath the center armrest of BMW X3.

I followed the instructions and installed the kit underneath the center console but surprisingly it was not passing the sound to the radio. It was showing the song name and I was able to control from the radio panel and everything. Later after researching on this forum I came to know that I had Sirius Satellite radio prewiring. For that I had to install the wire from the panel in cargo area and drag the wire to the center console. I did all that and got the sound from my iphone to the radio. But when i stared driving around the car with my iphone on surprisingly it is losing the Dice ipod mode after every few minutes and then I have to press the Mode button on the radio panel to bring it back. This kept happening again and again and I do not know the reason why. I will be very greatful if someone replies to this problem.

Thanks much,

Kash


----------



## Wurzig-Drei (Oct 7, 2009)

I am having the same exact problem on the same exact car!!!! I will let you know if I get this figured out.


----------



## agrawalpm (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi Guys:

I also have a 06 BMW X3 no DSP and pre wired for sat radio.

Can you elaborate on running the wire from cargo - I am planning to buy the DICE thing for I touch and hoping that installing it is within my DIY capabilities.

Also, did you find the cause and solution to the issue you have described?


----------



## Wurzig-Drei (Oct 7, 2009)

The install is very easy Agrawalpm but no, I have not been able to fix my problems yet. I have been contacting DICE for several weeks now and they have not been able to figure it out. They were supposed to call me back on Friday but never did. I will be calling them again today and will post what I find out ASAP.


----------



## XiOtIs322 (Oct 13, 2009)

*About the dice kit*

Hey guys,
I had the same problem and I called the dice company and they told me to wait for an upgrade which they didn't know when it was coming out or send the product back.. I sent the product back


----------



## agrawalpm (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks guys, but I ordered 1 today, will post how it turns out


----------



## agrawalpm (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello guys:
Should have posted this a little earlier - But I was testing out everything to make sure.

I had similar problems - the DICE kit would sometimes be detected on my CPO 06 X3. and not at other times on my BMW X3. Could not figure out any logic. SOmtimes it would vanish while playing.

DICE and EAS did not have any answers and gave me the run around about future unknown upgrade. was about to give up, but thought would try once more, since I had already punched a hole on my BMW 

Replaced the whole unit (including all harnesses - which EAS and dice think are not necessary), and now it is working without any issue at all - Touch wood.

I am hoping this helps someone. Love it now. Took 3 months for me to go through everything though


----------

